# Supercharge a W8?? Turbocharge it?



## bigmc023 (Dec 16, 2003)

Does anyone know where I might got to find out about turbocharging or supercharging my W8? I am more interested in supercharging the beast to get more low end torque...for some more guts off the line.
I am in Calgary, Alberta, Canada...any ideas?


----------

